# Televisor LG modelo 21SA1RL



## octavio383 (Jun 18, 2013)

este televisor tiene imagen bien pero no tiene sonido, le cambie la memoria y nada, como llego a los parametros de sonido con el modo de servicio. gracias. tampoco le funcionan las entradas de A/V


----------



## dantonio (Jun 18, 2013)

Te sugiero grabar estos datos en otra memoria similar a la original y probar luego.
Saludos.


----------



## octavio383 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dantonio Gracias por responder voy a grabar estos datos y le informo como me fue.muchos éxitos


----------



## jotace (Jun 21, 2013)

Octavio , ¿ midió las E del integrado de salida ? ¿inyectó señal a las entradas de dicho ci ? yo creo que eso es lo primero que se debería hacer antes de cambiar la eeprom .Atte. jotace


----------



## octavio383 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dantonio grabe la eeprom la coloque en una base y persiste el rpoblema del sonido. 
Jotace gracias por responder, existen los voltajes de l5 y 5 vdc en los pines del Ic. por lo cual lo cambié por uno nuevo, le inyecte señal al pin de entrada y salñe el sonido a los parlantes pero el son ido del tv no aparece .Que hace el integrado LA 72703 RESPECTO DEL SONIDO ?


----------



## dantonio (Jun 23, 2013)

El circuito integrado LA72703 su función es demodulador SIF FM, a 
su vez, decodificador de audio estéreo (BTSC).
Subo la parte del manual de servicio referida al árbol de fallas, pues considero 
que podría tal vez ayudarte.


----------



## octavio383 (Jun 23, 2013)

dantonio el chasis del tv lg 21SA1RL-LA ES CW81B y el que usted me envió en del chasis CW62C voy a comparar si se ajustan estos dos chasises. seguiré insistiendo y le contaré . Gracias pór todo



jotace: medí los voltajes del ic de salida y estan correctos l5 y 4.7 vdc, le inyecté señal y correcto a la salida pero el sonido del tv no aparece, ademas hasta cambié el IC de salida de Audio. gracias por responder.


----------



## dantonio (Jun 24, 2013)

Octavio383, te pido me disculpes evidentemente debo haber cometido una equivocación, por lo tanto trato de remediarla, mira entonces este otro link
http://www.mediafire.com/?tvxy7m8mq6ahgh3
Saludos.


----------



## octavio383 (Jun 24, 2013)

dantonio gracias por el diagrama me va servir demasiado pero no llego la parte que contiene el arbol de fallas de este modelo. Me perdonas la insistencia que bueno que lo tuvieras. suerte y éxitos.


----------



## jotace (Jun 25, 2013)

Octavio ,no tengo el diagrama de ese tv ,estoy tratando de conseguirlo, en cualquier  momento lo vemos


----------



## dantonio (Jun 25, 2013)

Del manual que he subido no tengo más información que esa. 
En cambio, subo ahora este otro manual de un aparato que también 
emplea el chasis CW-81B, mira si te sirve:
http://www.mediafire.com/?a55quw0i6b7ci3t
Saludos.


----------



## octavio383 (Jun 27, 2013)

dantonio y jotace gracias de nuevo por el interes de ustedes. el diagrama de dantonio con chasis CW-81B es el exacto para el tv que me ocupa. voy a buscar la jungla LV76213 3C porque me parece que todo radica allí. les comentaré como me irá porque este daño esta bastante raro.


----------



## OLIVER who (Jul 30, 2020)

Tengo este tv con chasis cw62c no tengo voltaje en la fuente de poder ya le reemplace el regulador, los voltajes del primario le llegan, de principio tenía el diodo zener de la salida de b+ en corto ya lo cambie y nada. Ayuda por favor alguna pista. Seguí todos los pasos del diagrama y nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2020)

Stand-by ?


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 30, 2020)

OLIVER who dijo:


> Tengo este tv con chasis cw62c no tengo voltaje en la fuente de poder ya le reemplace el regulador, los voltajes del primario le llegan, de principio tenía el diodo zener de la salida de b+ en corto ya lo cambie y nada. Ayuda por favor alguna pista. Seguí todos los pasos del diagrama y nada


Nunca se puede reemplazar el regulador integrado de fuente primaria tan rápido sin haber hecho pruebas de aislación de las cargas conectadas al secundarios de la Fuente. Como dice Dosmetros, debes verificar la tensión o Voltaje de Standby que lo ubicas rápidamente en el pin 8 de la Memoria EPROM. Ahora, si encontraste en corto un Diodo zener 🤔 no sé de que Diodo se trate porque no tengo a mano el diagrama, lo primero que te sugiero es que aisles el circuito de salida horizontal para que la fuente esté libre de su carga más significativa que es el mencionado circuito desvinculando la FR403 (para la mayoría de los TVs LGs) que es el código de PCB de la resistencia de bajo valor óhmico que lleva la tensión +B a la entrada primaria del flyback (pin +B). Luego de haber hecho esto, Para prueba rápida entonces conectas el TV a la red eléctrica y fíjate si enciende el Led de Standby y verifica las tensiones de +B en el primer condensador de 100uF/160V y Standby 5V para el pin 8 de EPROM. Comentar resultados.


----------

